
Fact-check: Does Amazon pay no US federal income tax? - known
https://www.france24.com/en/20190216-fact-check-does-amazon-pay-no-us-federal-income-tax
======
pgnas
Amazon was getting TAX INCENTIVES, the public, tax payers, would not see an
increase in taxes. If AOC is the "rising star" , we are doomed.

